# Great project web site



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I found this site on the web. Lots of good links to a LOT of diferent project ideas. 


http://home.netcom.com/~dwelding/project.htm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

One of these days, I gotta learn how to weld.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

:nerd: 
Yal good one Paul ,
I printed off the plan for picnic tables.!!! , Boss Lady wants 3 new ones , ( I`ll do it ), Hard to tell what I will get out of them.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *One of these days, I gotta learn how to weld. *


i hear ya joe... id like to whip one of these up...

<img src=http://content.lincolnelectric.com/graphics/knowledge/articles/content/bbq-final1.jpg>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I was looking at that one SJ. I just may make one.

As for the welding.... I realy have to learn also  . I mean I can, and have the welder, but not the best in the world by a LONG shot.



That grill is calling me though.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i hear ya joe... id like to whip one of these up...
> 
> <img src=http://content.lincolnelectric.com/graphics/knowledge/articles/content/bbq-final1.jpg> *


Or one of these!

<img src=http://www.nbsmoker.com/images/products/02204807.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>

I can't wait to get mine fired up come spring!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *i hear ya joe... id like to whip one of these up...
> 
> <img src=http://content.lincolnelectric.com/graphics/knowledge/articles/content/bbq-final1.jpg> *


sj the only problem with that barrel pit is they don't last very long. You need to use pipe about 24" diameter and anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2" thick. Then you well have a pit that last a life time. You weld plate to the ends and then cut your lid out.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*argee*

I own one of those smoker cookers. Have had it for five years or better,Love it.


----------

